
A Statement About Rapidly’s Recent Seed Round - tlinnster
https://www.rapidly.co/blog/rapidly-seed-round/
======
tlinnster
In February 2020, Rapidly closed on our $1.8 million Seed round. Since then,
we have been working hand-in-hand with our investors, who firmly back
Rapidly’s mission to address the growing need for virtual tax and accounting
services. Here's what our team has been up to since then.

